# Now you guys see why I am moving out back to Africa



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

At least in some places in Africa I can live cheap on my savings. Uber dirtber just had me drive to Papa Murphys and wait inside store for 10 minutes and the asshole who ordered the food cancelled. And I remain unpaid for that


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> At least in some places in Africa I can live cheap on my savings. Uber dirtber just had me drive to Papa Murphys and wait inside store for 10 minutes and the ***** who ordered the food cancelled. And I remain unpaid for that
> 
> View attachment 630169


If you didn't get a free pizza out of this you're either new or a complete jackass


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> If you didn't get a free pizza out of this you're either new or a complete jackass


He cancelled before they even made it, they were closing anyways and they make cold pizzas btw, not some hot one


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Isn't papa Murphy's just frozen pizza that you still have to make. How are you waiting for uncooked food


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> At least in some places in Africa I can live cheap on my savings. Uber dirtber just had me drive to Papa Murphys and wait inside store for 10 minutes and the ***** who ordered the food cancelled. And I remain unpaid for that
> 
> View attachment 630169


Is $10.46 shitty even by African standards?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Isn't papa Murphy's just frozen pizza that you still have to make. How are you waiting for uncooked food


They had to still make it even though its cold. they gotta put the right stuff together, and the Scott customer dude cancelled on my ass so I wasted gas and time. Uber doesn't reimburse for this like it does for a driver that had a pax no show or cancel after a while


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> Is $10.46 shitty even by African standards?


#🥇


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> Is $10.46 shitty even by African standards?


No, in most of Africa $10 a day is considered very good. But today was terrible day and weather became bad with snow so I just said Eff it and went home. I made $20 by time I got home. $30 a day is considered amazing or near rich in Africa.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

$10 used to buy 20 lbs of rice, that would feed a whole village.

I don't think $10 buys anything now, especially if you go to work and they take it back after you get there


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> Is $10.46 shitty even by African standards?


Good news is i'll be relieved of Uber driving and its stresses and risks. I'll be surviving on $200 a month once I build my house as there is no property taxes or other bullshit. Too bad though there are no liquor stores, there is some bars but the liquors are sold underground and I don't know if they've been tampered with so can't risk dying. So I will have to just "Chew" the you know what plant. I'll be getting $200ish a month sent to me and still be surviving fine. At least i'll own my land and home with no heavy property taxes and other expenses. So I will be watching a lot of DBZ and other stuff to keep myself entertained. I'll be gone indefinitely most likely never coming back to developed America. Uber doesn't care about us guys, it only mainly cares about itself. If it can find a way to get rid of human drivers Uber would 100% do it. Uber keeps showing me $2 orders or some stacked Popeyes orders for 3 customers all for total $9, unbelievable how UE went downhill here. DoorDash still has life here though but I need to find my account and have them do bg check on me to get back on DD but I will just fly out and let my sister have my car, she will be sending me $$$$ while I am in Horn Africa guys. At least I have the Ocean nearby with nice Beach once I get there. I will build house with pool. I'll have to figure out how to stay entertained while there to avoid posting too much on this forum or going wild on here haha


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Good news is i'll be relieved of Uber driving and its stresses and risks. I'll be surviving on $200 a month once I build my house as there is no property taxes or other bullshit. Too bad though there are no liquor stores, there is some bars but the liquors are sold underground and I don't know if they've been tampered with so can't risk dying. So I will have to just "Chew" the you know what plant. I'll be getting $200ish a month sent to me and still be surviving fine. At least i'll own my land and home with no heavy property taxes and other expenses. So I will be watching a lot of DBZ and other stuff to keep myself entertained. I'll be gone indefinitely most likely never coming back to developed America. Uber doesn't care about us guys, it only mainly cares about itself. If it can find a way to get rid of human drivers Uber would 100% do it. Uber keeps showing me $2 orders or some stacked Popeyes orders for 3 customers all for total $9, unbelievable how UE went downhill here. DoorDash still has life here though but I need to find my account and have them do bg check on me to get back on DD but I will just fly out and let my sister have my car, she will be sending me $$$$ while I am in Horn Africa guys. At least I have the Ocean nearby with nice Beach once I get there. I will build house with pool. I'll have to figure out how to stay entertained while there to avoid posting too much on this forum or going wild on here haha


So please clarify for me. Your internet girlfriend religious wife is coming here next month, but your new plan is for her to stay here and support you while you live in Africa?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> So please clarify for me. Your internet girlfriend religious wife is coming here next month, but your new plan is for her to stay here and support you while you live in Africa?


Ashleey don't let your mind run off too far, don't become overly curious lady


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Uber doesn't care about us


What was your first clue?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> What was your first clue?


Lifetime Fitness just increased the healthy drinks by $2 this year alone, things keep going up and life keeps getting expensive but Uber keeps making us dependent on surge to drive the non-tipping and tip lying pax. Ants have flooded food delivery and food delivery now sucks with $2 runs. It's all heading towards rock bottom now.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Lifetime Fitness just increased the healthy drinks by $2 this year alone


A dozen raw eggs; less than a buck!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> No, in most of Africa $10 a day is considered very good. But today was terrible day and weather became bad with snow so I just said Eff it and went home. I made $20 by time I got home. $30 a day is considered amazing or near rich in Africa.


depends on the country but true in some cases.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Lifetime Fitness just increased the healthy drinks by $2 this year alone, things keep going up and life keeps getting expensive but Uber keeps making us dependent on surge to drive the non-tipping and tip lying pax. Ants have flooded food delivery and food delivery now sucks with $2 runs. It's all heading towards rock bottom now.


You talking individual drinks in the cooler?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Isn't papa Murphy's just frozen pizza that you still have to make. How are you waiting for uncooked food


Yes. I thought it was bad enough when people went there to pick it up then cook it themselves. Now people pay extra to get it delivered then cook it themselves. The morons could go to the grocery store and get better quality ingredients for less. There's now two suckers born every minute due to inflation.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> Is $10.46 shitty even by African standards?


That would depend on your definition of "standards."


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

New2This said:


> Is $10.46 shitty even by African standards?


You could feed a family of four for the day with $10.46 in Africa.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Take Biden with you


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

122819 said:


> I'll have to figure out how to stay entertained


.....and alive. Having any wealth in ANY African country, makes you a target for crime. Good luck!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

122819 said:


> Too bad though there are no liquor store


So just make your own booze at home!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

"The real measure for the standard of living is the cost of a hooker" @Guido-TheKillerPimp


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Have a nice time


----------

